# Upgrading Dell Studio 1555 laptop graphic card



## maxmacuer (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there,
I was hoping someone could help me figure out if there's a way to upgrade my Dell's studio 1555 laptop (Model Number: PP39L, Ref. Number: 08216, Dell LBL P/N: U082M A00). I currently have a Mobil Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family.
The reason I want to change the card is because I feel that I'll need a new one to play the upcoming Starcraft II (graphic requirements shown here: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&articleId=26242). Am I correct is assuming this?

Thanks a lot for the help!!


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi

Most laptops have an integrated graphics chipset (built into the mobo) and cant be upgraded. Some laptops give the option of a graphic card which slots into PCI Mini slot. I'm not sure if yours has, I had a look at the Dell site and I cant find reference to a separate graphics card for this model, unless you have been told different.

How old is this laptop? Have you got the full original spec on this, go to Dell site and put your service tag number in to get the full spec and upgrades.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's integrated(a chip on the motherboard) and can not be upgraded, laptops unlike desk top all use proprietary designs to enable the manufacturers to control heat and power usage and are not upgradeable like desktops are.


----------

